# Befehl nach wakeup automatisch ausführen - FIXED

## Erdie

Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine CPU nachdem ich den Rechner aus "suspend to RAM" aufgeweckt habe, die volle Taktfrequenz hat und das Speedstepping nicht mehr funktioniert. Restart des powernowd löst das Problem. Dieses möchte ich als Workaround automatisch machen. Leider habe ich noch keine Funktion gefunden, die einen Befehl nach dem Aufwachen ausführt, sei es KDE oder im System selbst, das wäre egal.

----------

## Christian99

pm-utils hat /etc/pm/sleep.d, dokumentiert in manpage pm-action.

Ich habs noch nicht selber verwendet, aber ich glaube das ist das, was du suchst.

----------

## Erdie

ok danke, da werde ich mal nachschauen.

----------

## wols

Hallo, schreb bitte wie du es dann umgesetzt hast.

----------

## Erdie

hat bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt. Wenn ich eine Skript anlege, geht der Rechner nicht mehr in den Standby Modus.

----------

## *zensiert*

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> hat bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt. Wenn ich eine Skript anlege, geht der Rechner nicht mehr in den Standby Modus.

 

Hast Du das Script Executable gemacht?

Ansonsten, was sagt /var/log/pm-*log?

----------

## Erdie

Danke "Zensiert"

das hat es gebracht. Folgendes Skript:

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ $1 == "resume" ]; then

/etc/init.d/powernowd restart && exit 0;

fi

echo "This is a issue with powernowd, please investigate"

exit 1

```

.. macht jetzt was ich wollte.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ohoh, leider war ich da falsch. Ich drück den Knopf und der PC schläft und ich verlass den Raum und merke nicht, dass er nach ein paar Sekunden wieder oben ist. Also gilt nach wie vor: Wenn das Script dort liegt geht der Rechner nicht mehr in den Standby.

----------

## Christian99

möglicherweise wegen "exit 1"?

----------

## Erdie

Ach schei**, hat ja Recht. exit 1 soll nur dann ausgeführt werden wenn der powernowd befehl einen code <> 0 hat. So funktioniert es auch:

```

#!/bin/bash

if [[ $1 == "resume" ]]; then

 /etc/init.d/powernowd restart && exit 0;

else

 echo "Nothing to do"; exit 0;

fi

echo "This is a issue with powernowd, please investigate"

exit 1

```

Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

